# Xen 3.4.2 XENBUS: Waiting for devices to initialise:

## egberts

Looking for the best way to troubleshoot the XENBUS, a communication bus for Xen virtualization environment, in like, which tools or debug flags to flip on.   :Confused: 

This domU version starts up but appears to hang at the XENBUS...

Packages used are:

xen-sources-2.6.32-r1

xen-tools-3.4.2

For what it's worth, the [in]sanity checker passes:

```
root # xm dry-run /etc/xen/domU1 

XEND_DEBUG = 1

Using config file "/etc/xen/domU1".

Checking domain:

   Gateway: PERMITTED

Checking resources:

   phy:mapper/vg0-root_gw: PERMITTED

   phy:mapper/vg0-tmp: PERMITTED

   phy:mapper/vg0-usr: PERMITTED

   phy:mapper/vg0-var: PERMITTED

   phy:mapper/vg0-opt: PERMITTED

   phy:mapper/vg0-home: PERMITTED

Dry Run: PASSED
```

Fired up the domU

 *Quote:*   

> # xm create -c /etc/xen/domU-xen-sources-2.3.32-r1

 

It paused for ~103 seconds, then reports:

```
Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.
```

To see what is going on, re-started domU again, then I performed 'xm list' at another terminal shell.

 *Quote:*   

> root # xm list

 

and get the following output:

```
Name                                        ID   Mem VCPUs      State   Time(s)

Domain-0                                     0   262     1     r-----    135.8

Gateway                                      7   200     1     --p---      0.0
```

Noticed that domU #7 (Gateway) paused...  curiously, I unpaused the domU

 *Quote:*   

> # xm unpause <domId>

 

And the original terminal console came to life with more details.

```

root # xm create -c /etc/xen/domU-xen-sources-2.3.32-r1

Using config file "/etc/xen/domU-xen-sources-2.3.32-r1".

Reserving virtual address space above 0xf5800000

Linux version 2.6.32-xen-r1xenU (root@XXXXXX) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Gentoo 4.4.3-r2 p1.2) ) #6 Sun Aug 22 09:19:06 PDT 2010

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  NSC Geode by NSC

  Cyrix CyrixInstead

  Centaur CentaurHauls

  Transmeta GenuineTMx86

  Transmeta TransmetaCPU

Xen-provided physical RAM map:

 Xen: 0000000000000000 - 000000000d000000 (usable)

bootconsole [earlyser0] enabled

last_pfn = 0xd000 max_arch_pfn = 0x10000000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000000d000000

0MB HIGHMEM available.

208MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 0d000000

  low ram: 0 - 0d000000

  node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 0c800000

  node 0 bootmap 00000000 - 00001900

(4 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 000c800000]

  #0 [0001000000 - 0001387438]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 0001387438]

  #1 [00013a8000 - 00013eb000]     Xen provided ==> [00013a8000 - 00013eb000]

  #2 [00013eb000 - 0001447000]          PGTABLE ==> [00013eb000 - 0001447000]

  #3 [0000000000 - 0000002000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000000000 - 0000002000]

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x0000d000

  HighMem  0x0000d000 -> 0x0000d000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000c800

    0: 0x0000d000 -> 0x0000d000

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 50784

Kernel command line: root=/dev/xvda1 ro xencons=tty console=tty earlyprintk=xen guest_loglvl=all/all loglvl=all/all ip=:10.0.0.1::::eth0: 3

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

Software IO TLB disabled

Initializing HighMem for node 0 (00000000:00000000)

Memory: 198332k/212992k available (2433k kernel code, 6140k reserved, 877k data, 172k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xf56e5000 - 0xf57ff000   (1128 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xf5200000 - 0xf5400000   (2048 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xcd800000 - 0xf51fe000   ( 633 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xcd000000   ( 208 MB)

      .init : 0xc133c000 - 0xc1367000   ( 172 kB)

      .data : 0xc12604e2 - 0xc133b920   ( 877 kB)

      .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc12604e2   (2433 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

NR_IRQS:96

Xen reported: 1397.613 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled, bootconsole disabled

console [tty0] enabled

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2797.38 BogoMIPS (lpj=13986903)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: AMD Geode NX stepping 01

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

suspend: event channel 4

xen_mem: Initialising balloon driver.

Switching to clocksource xen

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

platform rtc_cmos: registered platform RTC device (no PNP device found)

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1282497694.788:1): initialized

fuse init (API version 7.13)

msgmni has been set to 400

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

loop: module loaded

nbd: registered device at major 43

Xen virtual console successfully installed as tty1

Event-channel device installed.

netfront: Initialising virtual ethernet driver.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide0: no devices on the port

Failed to obtain physical IRQ 14

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1: no devices on the port

Failed to obtain physical IRQ 15

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

i8042.c: No controller found.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos rtc_cmos: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc-test rtc-test.0: rtc core: registered test as rtc0

rtc-test rtc-test.1: rtc core: registered test as rtc1

i2c /dev entries driver

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

device-mapper: multipath: version 1.1.0 loaded

device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded

device-mapper: dm-log-userspace: version 1.0.0 loaded

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

XENBUS: Waiting for devices to initialise: 295s...290s...285s...280s...275s...270s...265s...260s...255s...250s...245s...240s...235s...230s...225s...220s...215s...210s...

root # Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.

```

Been at this for 15 days...  Will post details of config files next...

----------

## egberts

I've followed Gentoo Xen wiki (and read, re-read many other distro's Xen HOWTOs).

Hardware is:

  AMD Geode NX (ARCH=x86)

  eth2 interface

Gnu C compiler: 4.4.3-r2 p1.2

glibc: 2.11.2

Media Layout (all ext3 layout, except noted):

  dom0

    /dev/hda1 /boot (ext2)

    /dev/hda3 /

    /dev/hda5 /usr

    /dev/hda6 /var

    /dev/hda7 /home

    /dev/hda8 /srv

    /dev/had9 /tmp

    /dev/hda10 LVM

dom0's grub (/boot/grub/grub.conf) contains the following excerpts:

```
title=2.6.32 Dom0 Xen-variant

root (hd0,0)

kernel /xen-3.4.2.gz

module /vmlinuz-2.6.32-xen-r1xen0 root=/dev/hda3 console=vga loglvl=all/all guest_loglvl=all/all

```

xend config (/etc/xen/xend-config.xml) contains the following excerpts:

```
(logfile /var/log/xen/xend.log)

(loglevel ALL)

(xend-http-server yes)

(xend-unix-xmlrpc-server yes)

(xend-relocation-server yes)

(xend-udev-event-server yes)

(xend-address '')

(xend-relocation-hosts-allow '^localhost$ ^localhost\\.localdomain$')

(network-script 'network-route netdev=eth2')

(vif-script     vif-route)

(dom0-min-mem 196)

(enable-dom0-ballooning yes)

(dom0-cpus 0)

(vncpasswd '')
```

Last edited by egberts on Sun Aug 22, 2010 6:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## egberts

Media Layout of domU (all ext3 layout)

    /dev/vg0/root_gw  /

    /dev/vg0/usr

    /dev/vg0/var

    /dev/vg0/tmp

    /dev/vg0/opt

    /dev/vg0/home

domU Xen Domain configuration (/etc/xen/domU-xen-sources-2.6.32-r1)

 *Quote:*   

> kernel = "/var/xen/domU1/kernel-2.6.32-xen-r1xenU"
> 
> memory = 200
> 
> name = "Gateway"
> ...

 

----------

## egberts

Some interesting Xen logs in this message are:  'xm dmesg',  and '/var/log/xen/domain-builder-ng.log'

# xm dmesg

```
www xen # xm dmesg

 __  __            _____ _  _    ____  

 \ \/ /___ _ __   |___ /| || |  |___ \ 

  \  // _ \ '_ \    |_ \| || |_   __) |

  /  \  __/ | | |  ___) |__   _| / __/ 

 /_/\_\___|_| |_| |____(_) |_|(_)_____|

                                       

(XEN) Xen version 3.4.2 (@(none)) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Gentoo 4.4.3-r2 p1.2) ) Sat Jul 10 09:54:40 PDT 2010

(XEN) Latest ChangeSet: unavailable

(XEN) Command line: console=vga loglvl=all/all guest_loglvl=all/all

(XEN) Video information:

(XEN)  VGA is text mode 80x25, font 8x16

(XEN)  VBE/DDC methods: V2; EDID transfer time: 1 seconds

(XEN) Disc information:

(XEN)  Found 1 MBR signatures

(XEN)  Found 1 EDD information structures

(XEN) Xen-e820 RAM map:

(XEN)  0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

(XEN)  000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

(XEN)  0000000000100000 - 000000001dff0000 (usable)

(XEN)  000000001dff0000 - 000000001dff3000 (ACPI NVS)

(XEN)  000000001dff3000 - 000000001e000000 (ACPI data)

(XEN)  00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

(XEN) System RAM: 479MB (491068kB)

(XEN) ACPI: RSDP 000F70D0, 0014 (r0 AWARD )

(XEN) ACPI: RSDT 1DFF3000, 002C (r1 AWARD  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

(XEN) ACPI: FACP 1DFF3040, 0074 (r1 AWARD  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

(XEN) ACPI: DSDT 1DFF30C0, 38FA (r1 AWARD  AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)

(XEN) ACPI: FACS 1DFF0000, 0040

(XEN) ACPI: APIC 1DFF69C0, 005A (r1 AWARD  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

(XEN) NUMA turned off

(XEN) Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000001dff0000

(XEN) Xen heap: 9MB (9844kB)

(XEN) Domain heap initialised

(XEN) found SMP MP-table at 000f5700

(XEN) DMI 2.2 present.

(XEN) Using APIC driver default

(XEN) ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

(XEN) ACPI: ACPI SLEEP INFO: pm1x_cnt[1004,0], pm1x_evt[1000,0]

(XEN) ACPI:                  wakeup_vec[1dff000c], vec_size[20]

(XEN) ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

(XEN) Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

(XEN) ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

(XEN) IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 20, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

(XEN) ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

(XEN) ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

(XEN) Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

(XEN) Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

(XEN) Using scheduler: SMP Credit Scheduler (credit)

(XEN) Initializing CPU#0

(XEN) Detected 1397.625 MHz processor.

(XEN) CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

(XEN) CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

(XEN) CPU0: AMD K7 machine check reporting enabled.

(XEN) CPU0: AMD Geode NX stepping 01

(XEN) Total of 1 processors activated.

(XEN) ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

(XEN)  -> Using new ACK method

(XEN) ..TIMER: vector=0xF0 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

(XEN) Platform timer is 3.579MHz ACPI PM Timer

(XEN) Brought up 1 CPUs

(XEN) I/O virtualisation disabled

(XEN) CPUIDLE: disabled due to no HPET. Force enable with 'cpuidle'.

(XEN) ACPI sleep modes: S3

(XEN) mcheck_poll: Machine check polling timer started.

(XEN) *** LOADING DOMAIN 0 ***

(XEN)  Xen  kernel: 32-bit, PAE, lsb

(XEN)  Dom0 kernel: 32-bit, PAE, lsb, paddr 0x100000 -> 0x769000

(XEN) PHYSICAL MEMORY ARRANGEMENT:

(XEN)  Dom0 alloc.:   000000001c000000->000000001d000000 (107054 pages to be allocated)

(XEN) VIRTUAL MEMORY ARRANGEMENT:

(XEN)  Loaded kernel: c0100000->c0769000

(XEN)  Init. ramdisk: c0769000->c0769000

(XEN)  Phys-Mach map: c0769000->c07d58b8

(XEN)  Start info:    c07d6000->c07d647c

(XEN)  Page tables:   c07d7000->c07e2000

(XEN)  Boot stack:    c07e2000->c07e3000

(XEN)  TOTAL:         c0000000->c0c00000

(XEN)  ENTRY ADDRESS: c0100000

(XEN) Dom0 has maximum 1 VCPUs

(XEN) Scrubbing Free RAM: done.

(XEN) Xen trace buffers: disabled

(XEN) Std. Loglevel: All

(XEN) Guest Loglevel: All

(XEN) Xen is relinquishing VGA console.

(XEN) *** Serial input -> DOM0 (type 'CTRL-a' three times to switch input to Xen)

(XEN) Freed 120kB init memory.

(XEN) traps.c:2232:d0 Domain attempted WRMSR 0000017b from 00000000:0000000f to ffffffff:ffffffff.

(XEN) traps.c:2232:d0 Domain attempted WRMSR 00000404 from 00000000:ffffffff to ffffffff:ffffffff.

(XEN) traps.c:2232:d0 Domain attempted WRMSR 00000408 from 00000000:000007ff to ffffffff:ffffffff.

(XEN) traps.c:2232:d0 Domain attempted WRMSR 0000040c from 00000000:00000007 to ffffffff:ffffffff.

(XEN) PCI add device 00:00.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:01.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:02.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:02.5

(XEN) PCI add device 00:02.7

(XEN) PCI add device 00:03.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:03.1

(XEN) PCI add device 00:03.2

(XEN) PCI add device 00:03.3

(XEN) PCI add device 00:04.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:09.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:0a.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:0b.0

(XEN) PCI add device 01:00.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:00.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:02.5

(XEN) PCI add device 00:04.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:09.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:0b.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:0a.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:03.3

(XEN) PCI add device 00:03.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:03.1

(XEN) PCI add device 00:03.2

(XEN) PCI add device 00:02.7

(XEN) platform_hypercall.c:183: Domain 0 says that IO-APIC REGSEL is bad
```

And the domain builder (next generation?) log file contains:

```
xc_dom_allocate: cmdline="root=/dev/xvda1 ro xencons=tty console=tty earlyprintk=xen guest_loglvl=all/all loglvl=all/all ip=:10.0.0.1::::eth0: 3", features=""

xc_dom_kernel_file: filename="/var/xen/domU1/kernel-2.6.32-xen-r1xenU"

xc_dom_malloc_filemap    : 1817 kB

xc_dom_malloc            : 3485 kB

xc_dom_do_gunzip: unzip ok, 0x1c6632 -> 0x367604

xc_dom_boot_xen_init: ver 3.4, caps xen-3.0-x86_32p 

xc_dom_parse_image: called

xc_dom_find_loader: trying ELF-generic loader ... OK

elf_parse_binary: phdr: paddr=0x1000000 memsz=0x316000

elf_parse_binary: phdr: paddr=0x1316000 memsz=0x92000

elf_parse_binary: memory: 0x1000000 -> 0x13a8000

elf_xen_parse_note: GUEST_OS = "linux"

elf_xen_parse_note: GUEST_VERSION = "2.6"

elf_xen_parse_note: XEN_VERSION = "xen-3.0"

elf_xen_parse_note: VIRT_BASE = 0xc0000000

elf_xen_parse_note: PADDR_OFFSET = 0x0

elf_xen_parse_note: ENTRY = 0xc1000000

elf_xen_parse_note: HYPERCALL_PAGE = 0xc1001000

elf_xen_parse_note: HV_START_LOW = 0xf5800000

elf_xen_parse_note: FEATURES = "writable_page_tables|writable_descriptor_tables|auto_translated_physmap|pae_pgdir_above_4gb|supervisor_mode_kernel"

elf_xen_parse_note: PAE_MODE = "yes"

elf_xen_parse_note: unknown xen elf note (0xd)

elf_xen_parse_note: LOADER = "generic"

elf_xen_parse_note: SUSPEND_CANCEL = 0x1

elf_xen_addr_calc_check: addresses:

    virt_base        = 0xc0000000

    elf_paddr_offset = 0x0

    virt_offset      = 0xc0000000

    virt_kstart      = 0xc1000000

    virt_kend        = 0xc13a8000

    virt_entry       = 0xc1000000

    p2m_base         = 0xffffffffffffffff

xc_dom_parse_elf_kernel: xen-3.0-x86_32p: 0xc1000000 -> 0xc13a8000

xc_dom_mem_init: mem 200 MB, pages 0xc800 pages, 4k each

xc_dom_mem_init: 0xc800 pages

xc_dom_boot_mem_init: called

x86_compat: guest xen-3.0-x86_32p, address size 32

xc_dom_malloc            : 200 kB

xc_dom_build_image: called

xc_dom_alloc_segment:   kernel       : 0xc1000000 -> 0xc13a8000  (pfn 0x1000 + 0x3a8 pages)

xc_dom_pfn_to_ptr: domU mapping: pfn 0x1000+0x3a8 at 0xb1743000

elf_load_binary: phdr 0 at 0x0xb1743000 -> 0x0xb1a59000

elf_load_binary: phdr 1 at 0x0xb1a59000 -> 0x0xb1aa914f

xc_dom_alloc_segment:   phys2mach    : 0xc13a8000 -> 0xc13da000  (pfn 0x13a8 + 0x32 pages)

xc_dom_pfn_to_ptr: domU mapping: pfn 0x13a8+0x32 at 0xb1711000

xc_dom_alloc_page   :   start info   : 0xc13da000 (pfn 0x13da)

xc_dom_alloc_page   :   xenstore     : 0xc13db000 (pfn 0x13db)

xc_dom_alloc_page   :   console      : 0xc13dc000 (pfn 0x13dc)

nr_page_tables: 0x00000000ffffffff/32: 0x0000000000000000 -> 0xffffffffffffffff, 1 table(s)

nr_page_tables: 0x000000003fffffff/30: 0x00000000c0000000 -> 0x00000000ffffffff, 1 table(s)

nr_page_tables: 0x00000000001fffff/21: 0x00000000c0000000 -> 0x00000000c17fffff, 12 table(s)

xc_dom_alloc_segment:   page tables  : 0xc13dd000 -> 0xc13eb000  (pfn 0x13dd + 0xe pages)

xc_dom_pfn_to_ptr: domU mapping: pfn 0x13dd+0xe at 0xb1703000

xc_dom_alloc_page   :   boot stack   : 0xc13eb000 (pfn 0x13eb)

xc_dom_build_image  : virt_alloc_end : 0xc13ec000

xc_dom_build_image  : virt_pgtab_end : 0xc1800000

xc_dom_boot_image: called

arch_setup_bootearly: doing nothing

xc_dom_compat_check: supported guest type: xen-3.0-x86_32p <= matches

xc_dom_update_guest_p2m: dst 32bit, pages 0xc800 

clear_page: pfn 0x13dc, mfn 0x161c5

clear_page: pfn 0x13db, mfn 0x161c6

xc_dom_pfn_to_ptr: domU mapping: pfn 0x13da+0x1 at 0xb1702000

start_info_x86_32: called

setup_hypercall_page: vaddr=0xc1001000 pfn=0x1001

domain builder memory footprint

   allocated

      malloc             : 3711 kB

      anon mmap          : 0 bytes

   mapped

      file mmap          : 1817 kB

      domU mmap          : 4004 kB

arch_setup_bootlate: shared_info: pfn 0x0, mfn 0x272

shared_info_x86_32: called

vcpu_x86_32: called

vcpu_x86_32: cr3: pfn 0x13dd mfn 0x161c4

launch_vm: called, ctxt=0xb3015630

xc_dom_release: called
```

One would think that we should be able to determine why the XENBUS is not communicating.

----------

## idella4

egberts

```

root # Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working. 

```

I posted re this before you started.  It may be the same source so let's check.  Do

```

grep vif /var/log/messages

```

, post it.

What is your version of udev?

The output by your domU is normal. It's the host that is causing the fault.

I have had this and have resolved it via bugzilla, but need to see if it's the same fault.[/code]

----------

## egberts

For test run resulting in domId=22, I show the /var/log/messages (daemon.debug level); and also checked (user.notice loglevel in /var/log/user.log)

```
grep vif /var/log/messages

grep vif /var/log/daemon
```

Shows..... nothing.

I saw a net.agent complaining...

So  I turned on debug in /etc/hotplug//net.agent and got the following output:

```
Aug 23 23:04:26 www.  logger: net.agent,vif13.0,add.

Aug 23 23:04:26 www.  net.agent[16981]: add event not handled

```

Then when 'xm create -c /etc/xen/domU....' failed... additional output came:

```
Aug 23 23:06:07 www.  logger: net.agent,vif13.0,remove.

Aug 23 23:06:07 www.  net.agent[17027]: remove event not handled
```

Bad scripting... somehow.

----------

## idella4

I still think it's in your kernel.  Try setting this to on

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.34-xen Configuration                                             
> 
>  ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 
> ...

 

Mine's off but it's already evident your system doesn't share the fault I experienced.  Just what is your udev version?

----------

